# WANTED:  Naples or Marco Island - Dec. 3rd to Dec 17th



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 19, 2022)

Looking to rent a 2 bedroom that will accommodate 4 people - our TS was damaged during the hurricane and my kids still want to come down to FL to get out of the snow. I have a son and daughter that come with us every year to Naples, so that is why I need a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Hox (Oct 19, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Looking to rent a 2 bedroom that will accommodate 4 people - our TS was damaged during the hurricane and my kids still want to come down to FL to get out of the snow. I have a son and daughter that come with us every year to Naples, so that is why I need a 2 bedroom.


Anywhere else in Florida you are open to?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2022)

Did you get a closed notice from Vanderbilt beach


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2022)

So sorry, I know how much you want to visit the area


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 20, 2022)

Hox said:


> Anywhere else in Florida you are open to?



We really only want the Naples, Marco Island, Bonita Springs area, as this is the area we have been coming to for years...thanks so much


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 20, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Did you get a closed notice from Vanderbilt beach



Hi Pat,

I do not believe that VBHC will be able to open by the first week of December when my weeks start at VBHC.  On the home page, they have notified us that the property is currently closed. They have to work on the restoration of the elevators, fire suppression system, electrical systems, air conditioning systems and the pools, and hot tubs. Power and water have finally been restored to VBHC but the repairs are just beginning.

Everything that was outside on the ground level is gone, including the maintenance shop on Bayside. Only pavers underneath the carport and street-side of the building remain. There are no fences, grills, tiki. Gulfside elevator floors and travelling cables need replaced; Bayside elevator needs to have all elevator equipment replaced; The Gulfside pool is sticking up outside of the sand right now and will need replaced. The Bayside pool can be cleaned up.

I love this area so much and it's making me sad and depressed that I can not come this year. My doctor diagnosed me with *Seasonal affective disorder (SAD)* is a type of depression that's related to changes in seasons — SAD begins and ends at about the same times every year. My symptoms start in the fall and continue into the winter months, sapping my energy and making me feel moody. So knowing that I have a long winter ahead of me is going to be a challenge.

My heart breaks for all of the homeowners on Gulf Shore Drive (we have all been sharing videos and or pictures on a facebook owners page that was newly created). I think it will take 6 to 8 months to get everthing up and running again.

I was so looking forward to seeing you this winter...


----------



## Quilter (Oct 20, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I do not believe that VBHC will be able to open by the first week of December when my weeks start at VBHC.  On the home page, they have notified us that the property is currently closed. They have to work on the restoration of the elevators, fire suppression system, electrical systems, air conditioning systems and the pools, and hot tubs. Power and water have finally been restored to VBHC but the repairs are just beginning.
> 
> ...




Have you ever looked into using a Happy Light to get through the winter?   https://verilux.com.    We live in Michigan and there are many gloomy days during the winter.   When we go to Ocean Pointe just north of Palm Beach I always beg for the south side of the building so our room has a sunny balcony.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 20, 2022)

Quilter said:


> Have you ever looked into using a Happy Light to get through the winter?   https://verilux.com.    We live in Michigan and there are many gloomy days during the winter.   When we go to Ocean Pointe just north of Palm Beach I always beg for the south side of the building so our room has a sunny balcony.



@Quilter, I have never heard of Happy Light but I'm going to look into it, thanks so much for the info.  I'm so hoping that this year the Michigan Winter will not be too bad. As I was working today and looking out of my office window,  I was bummed to see snow coming down, thankfully it melted as it hit the ground. I'm hoping by March, the Hyatt in Bonita Springs will be operational and we and all of the other visitors can came back to Florida.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm so happy to say I was able to secure a 1 bedroom in Marco Island for Dec. 3rd to Dec 17th.  It will be a tight squeeze for the 4 of us, but we will make it work....


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 14, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm so happy to say I was able to secure a 1 bedroom in Marco Island for Dec. 3rd to Dec 17th.  It will be a tight squeeze for the 4 of us, but we will make it work....


Happy to hear this.  I was going to text you to see if you found anything


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 15, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Happy to hear this.  I was going to text you to see if you found anything



@rapmarks, I have been crazy busy at work, and I hope we can see each other when I'm down in December....I'm so happy I was able to find something...take good care and I so look forward to seeing you soon


----------

